# DIY Hair! (what do you think -cough?)



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 27, 2007)

Soo...I've been cutting my hair for the past week XD (I'm long due for one...I used to do it a few times a week). Yep, I use HUGE orange fiskars scissors! 


Here's my mullet/side bangs:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ad/mullet2.jpg
and
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...rad/mullet.jpg


Excuse the expressions, please? XD.

The next day, I cut bettie bangs. No pics :[.


Anywho, I got bored of it...two days later. So I decided to cut a pixie.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...irhairhiar.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...irhairhair.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...irhairhair.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...brad/hair1.jpg


Mhmm. What do you guys think?

Twanks for looking!


and of course...my art project
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...rad/lippie.jpg


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 27, 2007)

The pixie is cute, but it looks a little top heavy.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks!

Yeah, I didn't get a chance to snip much. It's actually much shorter...but I had a hood on my head for a while and it got messed up :\.


​


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 27, 2007)

It looks super cute! Are you ever going to grow it back? Props by the way, for using those scissors =p


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_It looks super cute! Are you ever going to grow it back? Props by the way, for using those scissors =p_

 ​ :]


I have no clue!

I wanted to grow it out even longer, but didn't like the plainess too much XD.


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 28, 2007)

*I love it.  You've got guts!   The haircut & you ROCk!  *


----------



## ChynaSkye (Mar 1, 2007)

the pixie cut is too cute! it shows off your eyes nicely!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 1, 2007)

i like it and i think you pull it off very well!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 2, 2007)

I think the pixie cut is really really cute on you. I think you should get more choppy layers in it, if you go to a pro and they could use a razor.


----------



## perkyme907 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think the pixie look, looks really good on you!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

I usually don't like pixie cuts, but I think you did a good job.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 2, 2007)

I really like the first style on you!  It's really cute.


----------



## msmack (Mar 9, 2007)

very cute! i remember days when my hair would bother me and i'd chop it up and do interesting things with it... it's fun, ain't it? I quite enjoyed the mullet-y one... i swear next time i cut my hair off again i will rock a bad-ass mullet for a week.


----------



## jenii (Mar 10, 2007)

I love it! My sister cut my hair short this week, and she razor cut it, so it's really easy to just mess with myself. In fact, I shortened the top layer myself with embroidery scissors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And today, I dyed it dark blue. The highlights in my hair ended up light blue, but the rest is really dark blue.


----------



## TeaCup (Mar 23, 2007)

awww your adorable!

I love the look of cutesy looking girls with gauges-it is my downfall, haha.

But, I think you should cut the back a bit short (its still kinda mullety) and the top is a bit top heavy as said earlier.


----------



## oulala (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG, you look amazing! I can't believe you did that yourself.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

Can I just say I love that art project


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 25, 2007)

Hahaha!


Thanks everyone!


I cut it more a few days later.


It looks choppy on the top now :].​


----------



## Katja (Mar 26, 2007)

*You're pretty slick with scissors.  I love both cuts on you;  they look like they were done professionally.  You are uber cute, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For some reason, I never thought you were Asian.  From your avatar pic, I always thought you were Cauc-Asian. lol *


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*You're pretty slick with scissors.  I love both cuts on you;  they look like they were done professionally.  You are uber cute, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For some reason, I never thought you were Asian.  From your avatar pic, I always thought you were Cauc-Asian. lol *_

 
XD. Thanks!

Well...I'm a little bit german.

But so little that it doesn't even matter :].


----------

